# Sure let me down



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Ok so interesting fact: *KING BETTAS ARE TOO SMALL TO BE CONSIDERED GIANT. *

So to get true giants I have to order them and I really don't want to breed them that bad.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Really? I didn't know there was a "giant" betta. I just thought they were king bettas. Hmm


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Yop. Just found out that they're to small. Yes there are giants, not just kings.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Wow, those must be BIG bettas.


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Yeah, from what read giant Bettas can grow up to 7 inches.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

holy cow


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Too bad they look like plakats and aren't 7 inches long and have long flowing fins. That would be one beautiful betta.


----------



## 5green (Jul 31, 2009)

7 inches crap and i thought my betta was big


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Vikki81207 said:


> Too bad they look like plakats and aren't 7 inches long and have long flowing fins. That would be one beautiful betta.


 
There are long finned giants


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Really? Wow, I want one. lol


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Vikki81207 said:


> Really? Wow, I want one. lol


Me too!!


----------



## ScentedLove (Aug 13, 2009)

Wow thats amazing that's one huge beautiful betta!


----------



## BakaMandy (Jun 16, 2009)

Oh really? XD My bad, I kept calling kings giants!

A king betta looks interesting D: but I dunno... I like bettas because they're small, it makes them cute!


----------



## RoseyD (Jul 12, 2009)

So, how big do 'king' bettas get? ... 

I have one in my community tank with rainbows and gourami - and would love to know if he'll keep up in size with the 6" gold Gourami... (she's still tiny - only 2" - and my Arthur's size.)


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

RoseyD said:


> So, how big do 'king' bettas get? ...
> 
> I have one in my community tank with rainbows and gourami - and would love to know if he'll keep up in size with the 6" gold Gourami... (she's still tiny - only 2" - and my Arthur's size.)


 he might get to be around 4 inches but probably not bigger.


----------



## RoseyD (Jul 12, 2009)

I can well imagine how abused the 'big bettas' are - if the little ones are kept in such poor conditions. 

You can't just take a fish who's expected to be 7 inches and put him in a cup... or a bowl... 

There should be literature saying that those fish require 20+ gallons to thrive... 

They make wonderful community fish.


----------



## rb500 (Jul 12, 2009)

Whoa, that is amazing!


----------

